# April 13' COTM Submission Thread



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

*Name: Jon
Location: Northville, MI
Car Info: Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 2012 Cruze LTZ (1.4T/6A)
Stock Options: LTZ features plus RS package and sunroof
Modifications:**
Exterior:
*- *Dealer added gold & silver pinstripe
*- *Sonic Turbo badge on trunk
*- *Red insert RS badge on trunk
*- *Custom front lower grill shutter
**Interior:
*- *Homelink module added to overhead console
*- *South Korean Cruze sunglasses holder (handle replacement)
*- *Custom center console lid forward position lock
*- *Husky liner floor mats (front, rear, trunk)
**Performance:
*- *Trifecta Tuned
*- *Injen polished CAI with hydro shield
**Future plans: Some custom splash guards
Other info: Almost fully documented with original paperwork
*


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Nice photography ^^ I have my wheels on and bowties dipped. Hopefully the spoiler gets here soon so I can put that on and lower it. I should be able to get it up in time.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

*Name: Logan
Stormtrooper Cruze April COTM Submission
Location: Southern California
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LS

Modifications:
- Vinyl Roof Wrap
- Aftermarket Black Granite Spoiler
- Plasti Dip Front and Rear bumpers, Bowties and Wheel Covers
- Limo Tint all around
- Front License Plate Delete
- Some cheesy stickers

*


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

^^ You need a nice shinny dual exhaust sticking out the back end of that thing. Love white cars with black diffusers.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

**CraSh's '12 Cruze LT RS 6MT*

**CraSh's '12 Cruze LT RS 6MT
Name: Crash
Location: Kansas City, MO
Modifications: Pedders XA full bodies thanks to Turbo Tech Racing. MSR 045's wrapped in 235/45/18 Faulkens. Synergy aluminum lugs.
Exterior: Debadged, custom viynl bowties.
Future plans: Tint. More suspension goodies. After 100k: intake, fmic, turbo back exhaust, injectors and E85 tune.



*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. I know there's a lot more modders here.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Hot Dayum! Awesome Cruzes... 
It'll be a long while before I can compete lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What about all the Cruze's that didn't win from the last two months? Did the losses take all the wind out of your sails? Because if so you guys gotta keep submitting, you cant just lose hope from losing once.


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

I will submit again soon, but I have to do some more mods!!


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

*Name: Ahiru's Cruze
Location: Omaha, NE
Car Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
Stock Options:I have a spare tire, and no air pump!
Modifications: New speakers front to back, 2 MB Quart amps power the whole thing. remote window controler for up and down from the fob!
Exterior: Debadged with white bow ties, sharkfin added as well. 

Most of my car is in the stereo, but i still love the clean lines of the cruze, as do most of us on these forums!

*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ahiru said:


> *Name: Ahiru's Cruze
> Location: Omaha, NE
> Car Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
> Stock Options:I have a spare tire, and no air pump!
> ...


COTM requires pictures so we can look and drool.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

i had to edit the post, stupid phone didn't wanna post pics


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Every time I try to finish my mods something comes up and I get stuck out here on the road and can't make it back home to finish and its really irritating me but next month COTM you'll be seeing my submission.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm voting already .for his professionalism and great pics..
Sorry T , but I must write Sunline has my vote!


----------



## kingsoldier31 (Jan 30, 2013)

*
KIRSTEN ENTERS THE CRUZE APRIL 2013 COTM CONTEST!

Name: Patrick

Location: Ansbach, Germany

Car Info: 2011, Chevrolet, Cruze, LTZ RS

Stock Options: fully loaded, all features included

Modifications Exterior: BMC Predator II hood, Injen SRI, Audi ST projection+halo headlights, stainless steel mesh grille, VG functional sharkfin antenna, JDM LED wing spoiler, Continental extreme contact DWS tires, 20% tint, window visors, 1" roof chrome strips, dual exit magnaflow exhaust

Modifications Interior: Custom aluminum brushed Cruze pedals, blue floor lighting, 2x12" JL W1 woofers with Slash 2 JL amplifier and memphis Cap.

Future plans: Ace Alloy wheels, Trifecta tune, zzp midpipe, zzp downpipe, interior custom trim work












































*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - tecollins1 will have to create voting threads real soon, so if you want to have your car included for April, get it in ASAP.


----------

